# What are some positive/motivational things you do that help



## stars (Nov 20, 2009)

For me, i know it's silly, but as i'm slowly getting out into the world and gaining social skills, i look at it like it's a game, when you're just into it and at level 1 you suck!! But then as you keep playing you get better at it. If you don't play it a lot, you'll never be good at the game. And as you go up in levels (become better at socializing) you get bonuses and stuff  I could go on and on about this but to put it short I think it's very very similar to socializing or even trying to gain any skill in life and this thought helps me deal with it all.
So I would like to hear any thoughts or things you do to motivate yourself


----------



## Atari82 (Jan 19, 2010)

that's pretty cool way to think of it and it does makes sense. Like you said about getting bonuses and stuff, everytime i do an exposure for SA i give myself and reward or treat


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

I use constant exposure to raise my exp points and gain levels, it's hard, hell, maybe it's just because of the situation I'm in. I feel the more I expose myself to my fears the easier it will be for me, of course, only in small steps, big leaps will only send me falling into the chasm, losing my life, forcing me to restart all over, since this is a rogue-like game, after all.

I believe Edison once said "Level up before fighting the boss.".


----------



## dawn1121 (Jan 26, 2010)

Sometimes this clip helps me.


----------



## stars (Nov 20, 2009)

dawn1121 said:


> great clip.


----------



## dawn1121 (Jan 26, 2010)

I like this one too


----------



## defoe (Jan 31, 2010)

i allways tell myself: Everything will be better in the future


----------



## mary22 (Jan 15, 2010)

dawn1121 said:


> Sometimes this clip helps me.


 that speech was awesome :boogieLol


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I always aim to do one thing a day that will take me out of my comfort zone, even if it is only a small thing like eating in a busy restuarant on my own, asking a stranger for directions, or just doing a task that makes me anxious, i feel much better after it


----------



## tavery1 (Feb 17, 2010)

This helps me believe in myself- Backstory MMA fighter Evan Tanner was known for taking risks, and trying to change the world he battled with alcoholism and was found dead on a trip in death valley. Its a 20 min. video(2 parts) 









Some of his quotes 
"I will do nothing lightly. When I walk, I will walk heavily. When I fight, I will fight with conviction. When I speak, I will speak strongly. When I feel, I will feel everything. When I love, I will love with everything."

"It is a shame that in this society we've been taught to judge a man's worth by what he owns instead of who he is. Everything is surface, and so few look beyond it. A man will sell his soul, he will lie, cheat and steal, for money. If he has it, he can buy respect. Wear the right clothes, drive the right car, have the right friends, that's all that matters. Our lives are consumed in a selfish, self absorbed quest for possessions, the latest and the best in a never-ending cycle until the day we die. We forget what it means to be truly human. We forget the things that really matter. We lose the magic of what life should be. I won't live by rules that make no sense to me."

"Believe in yourself. Believe in your own potential for greatness. Believe that you can change the world. It is something that is within each of us."

"One of the ultimate things the human can learn is kindness for their fellow humans, to understand it. I'd like to teach those things to my children. Once they learn the basic rules, the basic concepts, that's all you need. Everything else is superficial. Everything else is superficial."

"Believe in the power of one"

- Evan Tanner


----------



## seva (Feb 17, 2010)

I tell myself that there nothing I can do and im just to live it out. It helps as anytime something trys and gets me down it dosent affect me mentally and it just bounces off.


----------



## brokensaint (Aug 27, 2009)

I look at my past and see how much social success I had in jr. high and the first bit of high school and I remind myself that my personality and my anxiety are too separate things, that have nothing to do with each other. I use to use metaphors, to motive myself, like the OP. But I used a different type, that proved to pressuring and really had me holding back socially.


----------

